# Detective Randall "Shane" Thomas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detective*

*Randall "Shane" Thomas*

Henderson County Sheriff's Office, North Carolina

End of Watch: Friday, December 28, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 47
*Tour:* 19 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Training accident
*Incident Date:* 5/1/2009
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Detective Randall "Shane" Thomas died due to complications from an injury he sustained while taking part in mounted patrol training in 2009.

In May 2009 Detective Thomas was training at a Farm when the horse he was riding reared and fell on top of him, breaking his neck. Detecgive Thomas was airlifted to Mission Hospital and spent the next four months rehabilitating in Atlanta, Georgia. Detective Thomas returned home in OCtober 2009, but had limited mobility. With the assistance of voice activated computer software, he was able to return to work with the Sheriff's Office doing computer data entry and managing confidential information about drug dealers.

Detective Thomas developed complication from his spinal injuries and he passed away on December 28, 2012 as a result.

Detective Thomas had served with the Henderson County Sheriff's Office for 19 years. He is survived by his wife, two sons, two daughters, a grandson, a sister and his parents.

​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Charles S. McDonald
Henderson County Sheriff's Office
100 North Grove Street
Hendersonville, NC 28792

Phone: (828) 697-4596

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21595-detective-randall-shane-thomas#ixzz2GgA46PG4


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

R.I.P. Detective Thomas


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest In Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Detective


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Rest in peace, Sir. I lost a very close family member who spent 20 years as a quadriplegic. People don't realize what a difficult life it is. Something as simple as a flu or bed sore can end your life in short order. So very sad indeed.


----------

